# Southwest Iowa



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I haven't found any yet. Hope they get going soon.


----------



## ambernichole1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

I haven't found any yet either, and I live in Burlington, Iowa!


----------



## turtle power (Apr 26, 2014)

They're up. (tiny...but up) found 5 little yellows today


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Good luck, Amber!

Thanks for the report, Turtle Power. Good to hear they are starting!


----------



## pshycedelicshroomer (Apr 1, 2013)

turtle power,roughly what part of southeast iowa?


----------



## pshycedelicshroomer (Apr 1, 2013)

my bad! obviously I cant read! lookin for a SE/EC Iowa report


----------



## turtle power (Apr 26, 2014)

yep, but if it helps, I'm the CB/Omaha Metro area


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I found a handful of small greys tonight. Found them about 20 miles north of the Iowa-Missouri border. The next few weeks will be fun! C'mon rain!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, those first ones sure smell good don't they. I should have stayed in MO. today. I made a Kansas run that is usually pretty lucrative, but had to settle for a couple of pounds. My gas to weight ratio is all out of wack today. Got to follow the rain. SW I can't remember, hills or bottoms guy, or wherever they grow?


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

KB, they sure do and it's always fun to find the first ones. I'm hills only. Wouldn't have a clue on the bottom hunting, though I'd probably try it under the right circumstances, as it's be fun to try something different. Generally, though, I have trouble covering all my ground in a season so it's worked out for me all these many years (24 in my current spots, and 47 years total of hunting morels). I've been wondering how your season is going. Sorry to hear the Kansas run wasn't as good as expected.


----------



## amyebutcher (Apr 16, 2014)

I went down to Kansas, too, and it was terrible--not a one. Hoping this rain pushes the morels on through southwestern Iowa...!


----------



## ambernichole1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

This rain will sure help the mushrooms I'm hoping! I will definitely be out this weekend looking!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, Part of the Kansas problem was a lack of patience. We should have stuck with our original plan, but some hot tips led us on a wild chase for a hidden motherload. Well there is a reason for the old saying " a bird in hand is worth two in the bush" . You can't pick morels driving down highways, well you can but that is another story. cindyloo sorry to hear your trip to Kan. was poor. Northern Mo is good this year. Come on down and pick some. SW, me and some pickers will be heading your way soon from Mo. I would be more than happy to let you meet up with me in some bottoms that way if you don't mind fighting through masses of logs. I hunt everything everywhere so I'm flexible. Driving is no big deal, already have a 627 mile one day round trip logged. So we could hunt anywhere from St. Joe to the Minn. line.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

KB, that would be fun. I'd love to do that some time this season. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## wolfmomma0524 (Oct 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind joining, either, KB!! I'm in the CB/Omaha area &amp; will travel a fair distance.... tired of ending up with 1 or 2 the last couple of years!!


----------



## amyebutcher (Apr 16, 2014)

If ya'll go before Friday, let me know. Would love to join, and I've been driving hours and hours on end for empty mesh, so what's one more trip? I don't even want a lot--just a handful to sauté and enjoy once before heading back to New Hampshire on Friday (land of the Never Shroom).


----------



## old picker (Apr 10, 2013)

I would love to take shroomin cindylo but im a piece north of omaha not sure where your at. picked 3lbs before getting drowned like a rat today.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Old Picker, did you happen to go by the name Maven in the long ago on these message boards? I always enjoyed those posts and all the knowledge and timely reports Maven shared. Good luck!


----------



## taint misbehavin (Apr 29, 2014)

I was near Sioux City last night and found about a pound over a two-hour hunting period. Not quite SW, but West at least!

I'm in Omaha/CB and need to explore the area more. Found two decent yellows near the pedestrian bridge in the nearby timbers this morning, but I literally only searched for five minutes before having to be somewhere for work.

Family in the more-rural areas are saying they can't find them in the hills yet. All my luck has been near rivers and lakes so far.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Misbehavin, I live in CB but I never hunt around here, strange as that sounds. There are lots of good spots in town. We stumbled upon some at a local park area a few years ago at work over by the Mall of the Bluffs out in the middle of a grassy field. I can perfectly picture that spot you found yours by the ped bridge as I've spent a lot of time there and other spots along the levee doing work projects. Hope you keep finding them. My spots south of town are agonizingly slow getting going this year. I'm more than ready for the time when you go out and KNOW they are up and widespread. Not there yet. So I concur with what your family members are experiencing in the more-rural areas. I'm worried about the weeds already in my spots being a problem even earlier than they normally are, in effect shortening the season.


----------



## ambernichole1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

I found some today, not many but they are starting to come up. I am from Burlington, Iowa!
http://gyazo.com/1621a7bfe844c5e26a0011a64284287a


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

cindyloo, I doubt I will be up your way before you leave. The hot spots are still south of you a ways. Surprising the difference a hundred miles makes. If you can find some public bottoms, or south slopes, about 50 miles south of CB you should have a good shot.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Found about 100, pretty much under one tree, a place where I have found my first morels without fail every year for roughly two decades. Within 100 feet (+/-) anyways. Hoping they'll be more widespread this weekend, and I think they will be. Awesome rains. The morels were fresh as could be. Gonna go again Friday. Can't wait. And I might not as it's possible I'll go again tomorrow night. Hard to stay away when you know they are popping. Gotta make hay while the sun's shining.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW. I assume you were in your usual haunts close to the border? I am making my first trip north soon. Don't know how far, depends on how things are going. Like all plans they tend to fall apart and you have to improvise. Got any basic infor. to make life easier. I have always found your info. some of the most accurate and intelligent on this board. Sounds like your last find has you pumped on a good year.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

KB, thanks, same to you. I'd say if I didn't know exactly where to look, I wouldn't have found the ones I found. And, yes, the same old haunts. The mushrooms weren't microscopic or pinky size, but they weren't 3 inches, either. Between 1 and 2 inches but not easy to see if you were just casually walking by. I'd looked at a lot of similar areas but it was only in this one isolated place I found any. It still blows my mind how this area unfolds in nearly the same way every year. It's uncanny. I sort of think I know why, but not really. I've thought about it a lot. Guess it's all part of the fun. Anyway, I can't see as good as I used to and I'm still finding my morel eyes, making that adjustment, so it's possible I'm missing some but I kind of don't think so because I've been checking the same spots repeatedly. It's possible someone else is getting them but I also don't think that's the case. The morels were basically on a south-facing area on both the flat and a slight slope and in grass. Just starting to go. I'll post again after my next hunt. Best to you and everyone!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Pretty much full sunlight and close to the fence line, I should add.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks SW. Good pickings.


----------



## turtle power (Apr 26, 2014)

found around 30 yellow and greys today in the river bottom. 1 1/2" was the biggest. they're up just still really small.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Hope those bottoms blow up like the last couple years Turtle. The only good thing to come out of the governments Project: Flood The Land a few years ago. If we could move everyone out of the bottoms the gov. could do that every few years to help us out.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

A week in and a season that was supposed to be just starting seems as if it's about over. Just the feeling I had all day. So dry even after the rains of last week. I'm finding morels, don't get me wrong -- still mostly greys and an occasional 3-inch yellow -- but not in the numbers I've been accustomed to most years. As always, rains would sure help. The season doesn't appear as if it's going to be that great. Time will tell. There's always hope where morels are concerned, and I hope I'm misreading what's going on where I look. Fun to hunt obviously, yet a little disconcerting. Good hunting to all!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Good night of hunting, though it's definitely getting toward the end, I think. Thursday's rains should bring on another flush. Had one of those nights where you look at an area and think, "That looks good" and there'd often be morels in that spot. Found maybe four pounds, some on the dry side but none too far gone. Found some big ones in the tall grass (5-inch yellows), which are maybe the ones I like finding best besides major clusters of yellows. Tomorrow's 90-degree heat is obviously not what we need. Hoping for another good day Friday or Saturday. Gotta make hay while the sun's shining. Good luck all!


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Sounds like I need to start looking in the tall grass. I walked probably 3-4 miles of Missouri River bottom by CB on Monday and found 8.. 4 grays and 4 small yellows. Getting damn frustrating usually they are all over.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm definitely finding some and enjoying the hunt but the numbers are way down. Found maybe 30 or so tonight, most in the 2- to 3-inch range. One of my late areas is wanting to get going (I found four whites there), while another perennial producer doesn't look like it will go this year at all. I have my doubts if it'll be as nice a flush as I've enjoyed the past two years in the first place mentioned. I found more than 200 one night in that very place in the long ago. A memorable "They're everywhere" experience and one I'd love to repeat. Anyway, both of these spots were much stronger producers 20 years ago. It's been interesting, and a little depressing if you want to know the truth, to watch this area go through various subtle changes through the years. Raining there now, so I'm hoping for at least one more good night of hunting there.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Found about 40 this afternoon. Feels late, though I found some freshly popped ones and a few that were too far gone. Nice four-pack cluster of 3-inchers by a dead elm hiding on a 2:1 slope under a sticker bush. Got scratched up a little getting it out of there! I'll probably go one more time to my spot early next week. Sunday's rains could prolong the season awhile. I'm pooped after all of this extra exercise, walking the woods after work. I am in my early 50s. I don't remember being this stiff and exhausted at the end of morel season in my 30s. Go figure. Just glad I can still do it.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Had a great evening in the woods. Didn't get started until 6 pm and still found between 5 and 7 pounds. I'd note that I'm not good at estimating weight but it was a solid night of picking to be sure. Finding a few 5-inchers. Most looked blonde and were super fat. Many had burn spots at the very top of the cap but there were also many that were as fresh as can be. Found quite a few big ones hiding in the tall grass on the tree lines at the fences. It's definitely LATE season where I look. Most likely I'll go again tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

The season continues apace in southwest Iowa. I was finding fresh blondes tonight, 3 to 4 inches tall. Nice ones. Found about 3/4 of a Wal-Mart bag. Great night. A few too far gone, but not many of those. Gonna have to go back as I have a lot more places to check that I just haven't had time for. Weird season. The latest I've ever found morels is Memorial Day weekend, I believe in the flood year of 1993. None of those were edible, as I recall. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Hey SWI Shroomer! Glad to see your having a good year from the sounds of it lol... This is only my second year hunting and must say i have a lot to learn lol. Last year I found 20 morels total and got lucky with 35 this year! I found the 35 the very first day l looked this year witch was the last week of April, went out at least a dozen times after and only found 3 along with easily a couple 100 ticks... I live in lee summit MO about 200 miles south of De Moines. I turn 27 on Sunday and for my bday I talked my fiancé into driving to Iowa to see if I might have better luck that away. I planed on heading towards Derby/Woodburn area to the Stephens state forest. By no means would I ask a shroomer to tell me where a honey hole is but can you give me any advice as if I heading the wrong way or a area I might have better luck? Not knowing that area i would hope to come back with the best odds possible. Any advice would be much appreciated as I am pretty excited about the trip wether I come up empty handed or strike big... A 4 year old and 2 year old stopped me from doing things like this lol. Thanks


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

NewB: You might try Waubonsie State Park near Sidney, Iowa, on Hwy. 2. I've heard people do good there. I don't know for sure. Good luck. Persistence helps a lot. Have a great birthday!


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Awesome thanks for the advice! I see the Kansas river isn't to far out of the way of that area either... So can always look around the park doesn't pay off. About how much longer would you say is left in the season in the southern parts of Iowa? Maybe another week?


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

And I will be sure to! More so if I have some morels I can cook up on my bday lol...


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Found a few tonight of good size and variable freshness from seemingly just-popped whites to way gone burned-up yellows. My perennial final morel slope of the year is just starting (I found four 1- to 2-inchers). I've been finding multiple dozens on this bank each season for more than 15 years and I've been waiting patiently for it to start, hoping against hope that it still has some juice. Amazing to me how consistent a producer this smallish area has been for so long. The vein typically runs 10 feet to the north of the tree, 20 feet west, 10 feet east and up to 75 feet to the south. On a nice, gentle 3:1 slope with a perfect variety of ground cover and in shade. North facing. In the long ago, the north vein used to extend much further, up to 40 feet, but this has shrunk considerably over time. Anyway, at least one more trip for me to morel heaven this year yet.


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Hopefully I will get lucky tomorrow as well, this only being my second year I have a lot to learn and a lot of ground to cover. What would cause the veins like that shrink over time? The temperatures? The soil? I'm really hoping this 3 hour drive pays off for sure.


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

From your years of a experienced morel hunter being a seasoned vet... If I drove a extra hour farther north then the area gave me advice on would my odds be better or wouldn't make any difference? Just have been reading a lot on the farther north the better the chances.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Farther north definitely would be better from what I'm seeing and hearing. I hear they are good in the hills in the Council Bluffs area but maybe getting a little burned up on the bottoms, say like in the area around Lake Manawa, which was hot a week ago, from what I've been told. DeSoto, too, I think is past prime and that's bottomy. I had a direct report that it's real good south of Des Moines. But, yeah, farther north than Sidney is probably a good idea. I really hope you get some. Cruising country roads and checking the dead elms along those can be fruitful as well. I'm always careful to stay within the right-of-way when road hunting, which I used to do a lot of but not any longer.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, keep that up and your legs will be like they were 35 again or your knees will fall apart. Its my feet that start getting me, then my knees, hips, etc.... But the old picking fingers will never wear out. You are right on the long season, very little hot weather. They just don't get as big as fast. SW sorry about not being able to hunt with you, I was actually about 100 miles north of you today. Decided to take the day off and go late last night. Funny how you can watch the spring vegetation go backwards as you go north. At about 80 miles the locust blooms were gone and at about 160 the lilacs blooms were back. Decided that was a good place to start. Bigger down your way. Weird how some places are just more "mushroomy". One spot was loaded with elms but only a few morels. This other place I go to always has morels if any elms have died and good conditions. They were there. Also picked almost a half bushel bag on one tree the Conser. Dep. had girdled in another spot. I use half bushel bags to hunt with.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Awesome stuff, kb. No problem on not getting to team up. One of these years maybe it will work out. I really enjoy your descriptions of the landscapes across such a wide region. And "more mushroomy" is such a perfect phrase. I'd love to hunt with half-bushel bags! Keep hoping I'll stumble across a monster patch this year but hopes are fading. Fun times, yes? Hope ye really kill it in the days ahead! Looking forward to more great stories.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

NewB, to answer the question about why I think the vein to the north has shrunk, my guess is that there used to be a couple of other trees to the north that are now gone and the particular stretch that once was in shade and had "better" ground cover now gets too much sun. It doesn't look right anymore. Move to the south just a little ways and all is like it has always been since I've known it -- a good tree, a nice canopy, perfect vegetation, etc. If you were just walking by here early in the season, you might not think it looked that great for mushrooms, But I chanced onto it a long time ago and lie in wait for the morels to come. Lots of hunters have given up on this area by now so I tend to have it mostly to myself late season. I know this because I find morels that have been up awhile that any decent hunter would find right away, so their being there unpicked tells me nobody has been by in awhile.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

KB, I hear ya on the feet, legs, knees, etc. I usually go after work and I work outdoors on my feet all day. My back can get to me from being bent over with my eyes glued to the ground for so long durrring an intense (yet relaxing) hunt. All I want to do is hunt morels and sleep this time of year. Work definitely gets in the way!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Trust me I don't always fill the bags. They are mostly just very functional. Thick plastic for protection, yet perforated with air holes. Fill one about half is best. Plus its sounds old school to measure your picking by bushels. That's old time stuff there, my grandfather and L. Paden are the only two I have ever heard talk about bushels of morels. Hey go north and you get to hunt another week. Get up in those forest areas. You know what you are doing so you will do fine. Beside its just a great drive in the hills. My best luck was on NE. or NW. slopes. I am going to take my father driving tomorrow, he likes to drive the back roads. I don't know if I can get him to drive a 400 round trip to pick some.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I did play dirty with dad, I took my box full up to show him. Knowing it would get him all fired up. At 83 he is running out of years to pick. I told him there was no big difference between sitting in the truck for 6 hours, or staying at home doing nothing and seeing nothing. He can't walk real far anymore, but I think I can still get us some easy ones and see some stuff. The interstates are the boring part.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I love driving through the Loess Hills. I should get out of my comfort zone, branch out and try a new place or two. That's cool you taking your dad out.

Leroy Paden. Legendary. Bushel baskets. I'm all stoked to find more morels this weekend. Somethin about it.


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Found a few today not the jackpot I was hoping but it was something... Looked like they were getting close to being to far gone.
























Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Glad ye found some, NewB. Nice work!


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Hey shroomer did the images pop up for you? All I see is the jpg


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

NewB: The pics did not post. Sounds like you are getting the hang of morel hunting and learning a lot. Take care.


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Thinking tomorrow will be my last day out. Found a bunch this weekend some dry but mostly fairly fresh. Hoping today don't dry them all out!


----------

